# General Topics > Fieldwork >  New wild frog on pathos plant Need help identifying

## TJCerto

Not sure if this was the right place to post this but this little guy made its way home to me on a pathos plant from Walmart does any one know the species of this little guy?

----------


## John Clare

Non-native tree frog I believe.  Not sure of the ID.  Maybe a juvenile cuban?  Not sure on that last part.

----------


## Herpin Man

I agree, it looks like a Cuban tree frog.

----------


## TJCerto

Any  ideas on food? He’s not going for the baby crickets I was also thinking he may be a southern brown tree frog from Australia but I can’t tell

----------


## Herpin Man

They will generally eat any small, moving prey that will fit into their mouths. They often take a few days to adjust to captivity before they will eat. It could also be that the frog may not be in the right environment, i.e. too worm, cold, wet, dry, etc.

----------

